# Does anyone play Hidden Object computer games?



## AuntieV (May 17, 2016)

I love Hidden Object games. My favorite ones are the ones without a story or timer. I also prefer to play them off line so I can relax and enjoy them without any pressure.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 17, 2016)

I do!     Like 'em on my computer with the sound turned off and I ignore the story altogether.


----------



## AuntieV (May 17, 2016)

I buy the ones that do not have a story line. I keep my computer on mute also. Sometimes I try to figure out what the programmer was thinking when they picked certain objects for the game. I have on called ICU. One of the objects is a rolling pin. "instant anesthesia?"   Or is it for killing the mouse if a patient sees one in the mouse trap with cheese? 
There was one room with an "Air Raid" type gas mask. The game cracks me up every time I play it.

I have two games that are Wedding reception rooms. Having worked in the food industry I can spot so many Health Department Issues. 

I would like to be a fly on the wall watching when some of the programmers are developing a game. I suspect there might be a little booze and funny smoke in the air. (I wonder if they make gas masks that will fit on a fly?)


----------



## AuntieV (May 18, 2016)

My Game Grin for today was in the PlayHOG game "Fireplaces". One of the hidden objects is a post it note that says "Please Find Me". That little grin makes the big price of $1.99 well worth it. I love these games! 10 Levels & 400 hidden objects!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 19, 2016)

AuntieV said:


> I love Hidden Object games. My favorite ones are the ones without a story or timer. I also prefer to play them off line so I can relax and enjoy them without any pressure.



I have a few on my Kindle...Free from Amazon..


----------



## QuickSilver (May 25, 2016)

OMG..... this is my "guilty pleasure"....  Hidden object games.. but I buy the ones WITH a storyline.. and usually play only the "BIG FISH" games..  Right now I am playing "Mystery Tracker: The Four Aces"    I have close to 100 of them..!!   AND would be glad to share if someone is interested..


----------

